# 2005 Kevlar Gladesmen



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

I've had a crush on this hull for as long as I can remember... I was lucky enough to pick her up from forum member "BadKnotGuy" right before the holidays after a friend forwarded me a CL ad. I'll let the pictures from the last month of fishing do the rest of the talking. Sorry in advance for the iPhone-quality photos!

Before:









After:


































I run 13 kts / 11.5 MPG wide open with the 8 Nissan and two people, and 15 kts by myself. Not a rocketship, but the boat does jump up on plane and move.

I'm on the hunt for a 15 2-stroke for the right price, so please message me if you have one available!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I too have had the same crush for a long time! Sweet skiff!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice job breaking her in  those gladesman are sure sexy looking boats


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nice ride...One of my favorite skiffs... Love that profile shot,simple and clean 
You either need to catch less fish or get a bigger cooler 'cause the beer on deck wasn't even open...Alcohol abuse ;D


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Put a 25 on it and don't look back


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I always thought those were fishy skiffs, and those pics confirm it. Sweet skiff, man. I'd tell you to enjoy it, but it looks as though you already are.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

I wanna take a trip on it! I'll trade you a trip of the whipray for a trip on your gladesmen. Hit me up when you're free.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Seet! I love the Gladesman and Caimen, but the larger ECC boats don't do much for me. I love the PVC tiller extender too. Best $2, I've ever spent. Mine is several years old and still going strong. Good luck on the motor hunt. I know most folks here aren't into vintage stuff, but I my '66, 20hp Johnson fires up every time and has left many a fancy 4-stroke sitting at the dock. You can usually buy them and rebuild the entire carb, ignition, and lower unit for less than $400. Plus you always get a few smiles and thumbs up from the old timers at the dock who ran the same motors when they were young.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats on the g-man. You have been busy slimeing the new skiff. I think I know that ramp Flamingo ?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Diggin Satori's idea. Retro Gman build. Guy around the corner from me has a bad ass caimen retro build. Glad to see your happy with it. They really are cool rigs and I smile everytime I take mine out...


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Great simple set up...Hate when I see the Gman's (or any micro) rigged with a trolling motor.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! I've really fallen in love with this boat, more than I ever thought I would. Pushes very little water and I believe the hull weight is 120#? Flamingo is correct. I like the antique motor idea, but I'm picking up a 99 15 2-stroke merc on Friday, so we'll see where that leads! The boat is wired and set up for a trolling motor, but I can't see myself ever using one with how easy it is to pole... Caught 7 reds on fly this Sunday poling and casting solo.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Props waiting out also to find one without power. They don't come up for sale like that very often..


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

What did you wrap the grab bar with? Sweet boat.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> What did you wrap the grab bar with? Sweet boat.


3 rolls of athletic tape did the trick! Thanks.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

take me fishing!! ;D


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lookin good Luke, does that hull really weigh 120lbs? That's stupid light. Save some tacos for the rest of us...


Cody


----------



## billfishguy17 (Jan 30, 2014)

Shweet Boat ! Nice fish pics. Good work all the way around.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome hull and it looks like you know just how to use it! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> Lookin good Luke, does that hull really weigh 120lbs?  That's stupid light.  Save some tacos for the rest of us...
> 
> 
> Cody


Thanks bud, I've heard numbers between 120 and 140, maybe someone else can chime in on that.

Fished in her birthplace, the lagoon, on Saturday morning for a few hours:


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

very nice Luke. good thing you went up in hp. I found a 18hp Nissan for mine and the boat hauls. I'm sure yours does now as well. maybe it's time for a mini tiller tourney? ;D


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Boat moves a little better with the 1999 15 2-s Merc, I'm seeing 20 mph with 2 people and gear spinning a worn 9x9, 23 solo. Moved up to a 9.25x11P and saw a big drop in RPM and top end... Going to see how she does solo with the bigger prop. Surprised to see many posts recommending a 9.25x12, I don't think the motor has the guts to spin it.

Last couple of weekends:


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow! Awesome boat, awesome fish! Sorry I don't have more to say, just in awe!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Nice Ride! Where did you get that last snook? Goon? IRL? That was a nice one. What was that big bait fish fly pattern? You can get way into N Hells bay in that baby.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> Nice Ride! Where did you get that last snook? Goon? IRL? That was a nice one. What was that big bait fish fly pattern? You can get way into N Hells bay in that baby.


That's an ENP fish. Fly is a backcountry pattern tied by Ashley Cornelius in Homestead. I like to buy from him rather than waste my time tying something sub-par.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

nice boat looks like it floats in spit, do you have a tach on the motor because with my old boat i had with a 1440 jon with a 15 2 smoker I could spin a 12 pitch, solo i think was 27-29 and two people was around 25, but a buddy had the same boat and motor and ran a 11 pitch and it was almost as fast but carried a load better insted of bogging 


> Boat moves a little better with the 1999 15 2-s Merc, I'm seeing 20 mph with 2 people and gear spinning a worn 9x9, 23 solo. Moved up to a 9.25x11P and saw a big drop in RPM and top end... Going to see how she does solo with the bigger prop. Surprised to see many posts recommending a 9.25x12, I don't think the motor has the guts to spin it.
> 
> Last couple of weekends:


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice boat. What did you upgrade from?

The reason I ask is because I am curious to know how you would rate it on just how tippy the GM's are. I've never been in one, but I used to pole my Classic around with ease with another guy on the front platform. Today I pole around an IPB16, being 6' wide, there is no tippy about it. I wouldn't mind having a smaller, simpler skiff which included a poling platform, a push pole, and a tiller. Bare bones.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> Nice boat. What did you upgrade from?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I am curious to know how you would rate it on just how tippy the GM's are. I've never been in one, but I used to pole my Classic around with ease with another guy on the front platform. Today I pole around an IPB16, being 6' wide, there is no tippy about it. I wouldn't mind having a smaller, simpler skiff which included a poling platform, a push pole, and a tiller. Bare bones.


I moved from a 17' Pathfinder. I loved that boat, it did everything I needed it to do, but I wanted simplicity. 

To answer your question, it is, by far, the tippiest boat I have ever been on. Makes a classic feel like a pontoon boat... It's also the quietest, the easiest to pole, the most maneuverable, the most responsive, and the lightest.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

^Truth. If you have spent enough time on a Gman on a platform and can honestly say you have never either fallen off or almost fallen then either your a damn gymnast or full of crap. Glad to see your enjoying the rig man. They get better every time you go out and I still have the same grin on my face that I had the first day I bought it..


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Some shots from the last few weeks in Soflo and the Bahamas:


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

One more update! The skiff is nearing completion. Painted all cockpit surfaces with white Interlux Interprotect 2000E... Cleaned things up a bit from the previous two-tone yellow and cream. Also installed a 150W Fusion system with lowprofile speakers and head unit in the back bulkhead.

A few recent pics:



















And one non-gladesmen pic from a couple weeks ago:


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm (Mar 21, 2012)

Love it. I just picked up a tiller shadowcast and have been loving it.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lookin good man. Got any pics of the stereo install?


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

PM sent ! Nice!!! Fish and boat !!!


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> Lookin good man. Got any pics of the stereo install?


$160 on West Marine website. Sounds awesome, very simple install, and it didn't kill the battery after playing all day without charging. Sorry for the chitty pics!



Pre-Paint:



Painted:


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Heared this system yesterday and he isn't kidding when it sounds really good for 160 bucks. Also it's a freakin awesome little skiff. Good catching up with you yesterday Luke.


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

That's a sick little boat bro. I assume you painted it yourself? Did you have to sand off the original non skid first or paint over it? I need the same thing on the topside of my boat. You're killin it in that thing


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> That's a sick little boat bro. I assume you painted it yourself? Did you have to sand off the original non skid first or paint over it? I need the same thing on the topside of my boat. You're killin it in that thing


The paint is in the cockpit, not on the topside. It's a non-sand paint, meant to be a bottom paint primer but it works for great for sealing and covering. Not sure if it would work well for the topside.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> Heared this system yesterday and he isn't kidding when it sounds really good for 160 bucks. Also it's a freakin awesome little skiff. Good catching up with you yesterday Luke.


You too buddy enjoy that platform


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

That came out good. Mine is the smaller mp3 or phone amp with small speakers mounted up front. I think when my seadek finally wears out I'll probably just do like you did and paint the interior. Enjoy..


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Rays fan wrote on Yesterday at 7:14pm:
That's a sick little boat bro. I assume you painted it yourself? Did you have to sand off the original non skid first or paint over it? I need the same thing on the topside of my boat. You're killin it in that thing


The paint is in the cockpit, not on the topside. It's a non-sand paint, meant to be a bottom paint primer but it works for great for sealing and covering. Not sure if it would work well for the topside.
Thank you sir


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice skiff man, pretty sure I know where you got that permit at, but don't worry I won't tell.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

How does the stereo work with your phone, is it bluetooth or usb jack?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Show off!


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> How does the stereo work with your phone, is it bluetooth or usb jack?
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


No bluetooth on this one. I believe you can buy a bluetooth adapter, but I used an auxiliary adapter that connects to the red and white RCA-in plugs coming from the head unit instead.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> Show off!


Jackass  ;D You have room for another team this summer? It's been a few years since I participated...


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> > How does the stereo work with your phone, is it bluetooth or usb jack?
> >
> > Thanks
> > Mike
> ...


Thanks, I am thinking of adding a stereo. Right now I use a Bose bluetooth speaker that is money, but I am afraid of dunking it. These seem like a pretty good deal so I might give them a try. 

Thanks again.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

> > Show off!
> 
> 
> Jackass ;D You have room for another team this summer? It's been a few years since I participated...



Bring it Sally!


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> > > How does the stereo work with your phone, is it bluetooth or usb jack?
> > >
> > > Thanks
> > > Mike
> ...


I was also using a portable system before, but you can't beat the two full size speakers and head unit when it comes to acoustics, especially when they're around the same price (I know the Bose isn't cheap). Also, it's nice to have the waterproofing... My boat is not a dry one.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> > > > How does the stereo work with your phone, is it bluetooth or usb jack?
> > > >
> > > > Thanks
> > > > Mike
> ...


I have an Ankona Copperhead. So it would be nice to hear some tunes when running on the weekends. I could almost buy two for the price of my Bose going in the drink or getting splashed on.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

IMO stereos don't belong on Flats Boats. What's wrong with listening to the water, birds, fish 

Just say'en


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> IMO stereos don't belong on Flats Boats. What's wrong with listening to the water, birds, fish
> 
> Just say'en



Nothing when I am out fishing I have no desire to listen to the radio or do I even think about it. When I am sitting at the island with my girlfriend and son and want to listen to something while knocking a few back it would be nice to have a radio to listen to. I've tried the Bose thing and it works, but my five year old can be a bit rambunctious and I don't want to see $300 go down the drain personally. If you can afford that more power to you I can't.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> IMO stereos don't belong on Flats Boats. What's wrong with listening to the water, birds, fish
> 
> Just say'en


I've seen your build thread... I'm not sure if *you* belong on a flats boat  [smiley=shocked.gif]



Ordered some 13" Continental aluminum wheels earlier this week... Pretty happy with how they look on the trailer.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> > > > > How does the stereo work with your phone, is it bluetooth or usb jack?
> > > > >
> > > > > Thanks
> > > > > Mike
> ...


I would do it, especially with sandbar season approaching. It's also great while running tiller boats... replaces a little bit of the wide-open engine noise going on 2 feet away.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> > IMO stereos don't belong on Flats Boats. What's wrong with listening to the water, birds, fish
> >
> > Just say'en
> 
> ...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> > IMO stereos don't belong on Flats Boats. What's wrong with listening to the water, birds, fish
> >
> > Just say'en
> 
> ...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> > IMO stereos don't belong on Flats Boats. What's wrong with listening to the water, birds, fish
> >
> > Just say'en
> 
> ...


Those wheels look good I have 13s on my trailer to tow my fat flats boat. I need it big enough to carry my Grandson


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

@sandalous. Too funny. ;D


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Lazy sunday afternoon session...


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Summer in the glades has come to an end. Hung a 25, removed the trolling motor accessories from the bow, had a friend rebuild the damaged area, put a couple fish in the boat.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome! The picture with the double and two rods is badass!

Andy


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> Awesome! The picture with the double and two rods is badass!
> 
> Andy


Thanks! It was a handful while solo.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

I still want to ride in that little thing! I don't mind polling you around.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

This boat is now for sale in the classifieds section. http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1429027776


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Man that double rod in one hand two fish picture is a one in a lifetime photo.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> Man that double rod in one hand two fish picture is a one in a lifetime photo.


Thanks. Hooked a single tailing fish on fly right before a school swam by the boat. Fly rod between the knees, and spinner into the school.


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Love it man, good work. My little boat is a jon boat, I constantly go back and forth about getting a nicer skiff or buying a bay boat to do some offshore stuff, but if I was gonna get a little skiff I would have looked for a Gladesman as well. They stopped making them at East Coast didn't they?


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> Love it man, good work.  My little boat is a jon boat, I constantly go back and forth about getting a nicer skiff or buying a bay boat to do some offshore stuff, but if I was gonna get a little skiff I would have looked for a Gladesman as well.  They stopped making them at East Coast didn't they?


That's correct.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

That's a bummer, they look like a really nice shallow water boat.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

I want a Gladesmen bad. Love em.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

I owned that boat for a little over a year and it was amazing!! I just let it go to another gentleman from this site and he is in love as well! Looking at this post makes me miss her..............


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Caught a lot of fish in the short time I owned it


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Made a good tug boat one day too when I lost the prop to my new boat


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Anybody knownthe exact width at the transom?


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Judging by this pic I had in my phone im thinking somewhere around 34" give or take


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Judging by this pic I had in my phone im thinking somewhere around 34" give or take
> 
> Sweet. Thanks Bro.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

I sure do miss that boat. I will have another one down the road.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man, that thing must'a flown with a 25hp on it!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Anybody know how many of these they produced?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Man, that thing must'a flown with a 25hp on it!


A buddy of mine has a 30 Yamaha on his! lol


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

paint it black said:


> A buddy of mine has a 30 Yamaha on his! lol


Geeze man those things don't weigh anythin, it prob skipped the whole way?


----------

